# love my mail man!



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Monte Edmundo's from Mar of 06....love this cigar!!!

night night!!

Bigfoot


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

Very nice...great pickup.


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Just beautiful! You definitely need to post some new pics of your cabinet - it has to be overflowing!
(and if you ever need to make room, I could take some off your hands):lol:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Damn B-Foot! I think I think I want your Mail Man!!!!


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

mhlatke said:


> Just beautiful! You definitely need to post some new pics of your cabinet - it has to be overflowing!
> (and if you ever need to make room, I could take some off your hands):lol:


I want Pic's too:dribble:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

hey brian,
I would bomb you but everything I have would look like a dog rocket compared to your stash


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

Its all good Mike, I'm not here to get bombed, I'm here to destroy!!!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like they are starting to show some plume.


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

those are beautiful Monte's


----------



## howland1998 (Dec 17, 2007)

DOZER said:


> :dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble::dribble:


What HE said....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Bigfoot you damn tease,you got some killer smokes


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

so this was the upcoming shipment you told me of... man, I don't even know what to say anymore. I think I've finally reached a point where smartass and ridiculous statements can no longer have any "zing" to describe what kind of collection you got. 
All I can say is... wow.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

I'm just trying to keep up with Mario!!


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I think Mario is quite busy these days trying to keep his 3 ladies happy...


----------



## elmomac (Jan 6, 2008)

Man I don't even have the words to say and I've only seen a few pics.
Daaaaanngg!!!

If you ever get over stocked just let me know. I'd be glad to help a brother out ya know!!!:redface::dribble:


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

Some one call 911 quick! I think you just made my heart stop!!!!!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Awesome.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow. Me = gobsmacked. :mumbles:.

CD


----------



## mikedaddy (Oct 19, 2007)

Amazing pick up!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> I'm just trying to keep up with Mario!!


Mario has been so busy with the family lately, Brian has become our new purveyor of cigar ****. Nice pickup bro!


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

you have got to be kidding me! amazing! beautiful! gorgeous! wowsers! enjoy man!


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, that is a nice box of sticks. Smoke one for me!


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

I hear you, those look awesome. One of the top smokes on my to do list.


----------



## threecrazychefs (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey and is that plume?


----------



## Sea Jay (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow....just Wow....


----------



## Matt257 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pick up!!! The Edmundo is an awesome smoke. But I must admit im not a fan of the Petit Edmundo


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

One of my favorites!!!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I knew who posted this before I even clicked on the thread..... (sigh) another great pickup Brian!!!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Another great pickup!!!


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Unbelievable. 

How can I get your mailman to deliver to my house?


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Nice. Those sticks look sexy.


----------



## kevink868 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh, hell yeah!


----------

